# how good is the gaggia classic?



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The reason I ask this is, I have just got a new toy, a k30 and decided to give it go with the gaggia classic that I have at work and I must say that the standard of shot that I got from the classic was very good indeed, now i know that the grind quality from the k30 is really very good indeed, but it still amazes me what an accomplshed little machine the Gaggia is and whloeheartedly support the recommendations that this forum give it to anyone strting their coffee journey, however I really recommend that anyone using a classic, take any opportunity they can to try with seriously good qulaity grinds, i think you will be surprised


----------



## Don_your_hat (May 13, 2013)

I agree. The Gaggia is quite a capable machine if coupled with a suitable grinder, cared for and used in the right way - I've had my Classic for quite a while now and much prefer the drinks I make compared to those I can get at the local cafes and coffee chains which use much fancier equipment. However, it's limitations (temperature stability, small boiler, etc) start to show when making multiple drinks. For the price though, it's a great machine to start learning about what makes a good shot.


----------



## narc (Apr 25, 2013)

It is my first machine and I think it is excellent value especially given the prices of used ones and it's competition. Cost aside, you do have to work around it's shortcomings in temp control/stability and limitations in steaming which doesn't make it easy to use or suit the making of multiple drinks.


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

Don_your_hat said:


> I agree. The Gaggia is quite a capable machine if coupled with a suitable grinder, cared for and used in the right way - I've had my Classic for quite a while now and much prefer the drinks I make compared to those I can get at the local cafes and coffee chains which use much fancier equipment. However, it's limitations (temperature stability, small boiler, etc) start to show when making multiple drinks. For the price though, it's a great machine to start learning about what makes a good shot.


I totally agree with you - it's a wonderful piece of learning apparatus and certainly produces better tasting (and looking) drinks compared to a lot of coffee chains and restaurants. Once perfected and if demand increases to produce more drinks on tap (and if funds allow of course) then it's time to move on - same as purchasing a bigger house with more spec as requirements and funds determine.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

It is a great little work horse the classic. Temp stability is the main draw back but if you're mainly doing single drinks at a time it is workable. It's so good I think it can keep you satisfied until considering a major upgrade £1000+. That's where I'm at as I think it has to be something special to warrant investment above that which the classic can provide.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had to use one recently for a month when I was between machines. it was paired with my Mythos, which is an exceptional grinder and I am always surprised just how few people allegedly in the know, have not yet caught on to this grinder. I did not bother steaming a sit is not really made for that so made my milk with a separate Bialetti steamer. the shots on the Classic can be memorable, and often were. I sold my gold Gaggia to a forum member who was just starting out, and regret it! I have bought another but do not have it yet. I have also bought an older lesser model (both from Glenn) and look forward to playing with them soon.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Gaggia Classic is an extremely capable machine and when fed consistent grinds then lovely espresso can be extracted

You will also enjoy more higher end machines when you have cut your teeth on a Gaggia Classic or similar machine


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Totally agree with sentiments and statement. I am at same point.


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

Glenn said:


> The Gaggia Classic is an extremely capable machine and when fed consistent grinds then lovely espresso can be extracted
> 
> You will also enjoy more higher end machines when you have cut your teeth on a Gaggia Classic or similar machine


Hi Glen - sorry dude, I'm not familiar with all the nomenclature - "when you have cut your teeth"??? .... also what sort of machines should one consider after the gaggia for home use (making say 10-20 drinks week) and what price brackets please?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

"when you have cut your teeth" refers to the act of learning and getting good at something

Eg If you learned to drive in a Ford Capri and raced it around Brands Hatch for years and were then given a Touring Car to drive the same track you would already know the course but the gear you have now would perform differently, with better results.

In this instance you would have 'cut your teeth ' in a Ford Capri

As for machines, it depends on your budget and what you would like to achieve, also what type of drinks you enjoy


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Coming from a Cubika Plus this is a step up I think.

Taking me a while to get in the habbit of proper tamps, temp surfing etc.

Produced a good shot today after dialing in me MC2, although still needs adjustment as I got 2oz in 35 secs.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

" to cut your teeth"

Everyone has to start somewhere, and that's the philosophy behind the phrase cut your teeth. To cut your teeth on something means to gain your first significant experience. Someone who is a trained chef, for example, might have gotten his start flipping hamburgers when he was a teenager. A computer expert could have done so working on the first Apple II PCs. Whatever a person's field of expertise may be, he most likely cut his teeth working with less sophisticated equipment at an early age.

The expression cut your teeth most likely evolved from the sometimes painful realities of human dental development. Many young adults experience an eruption of third molars known as "wisdom teeth." Sometimes the eruption, or cutting, of these wisdom teeth is a relatively painless experience, but other times a painful crowding situation arises. These extra teeth may have to be surgically removed if their presence becomes problematic. Because the eruption of wisdom teeth or "eye teeth" often coincides with a young adult's first real work experience, the association between the two rites of passage most likely seemed inevitable.

Cutting your teeth on a particular machine or entry-level project may or may not be a satisfying experience at the time, but it often prepares you for more challenging duties. A professional chef in training, for example, may start out making salads or appetizers at a small restaurant. The job itself may be very demanding or repetitive or tedious, but if the chef should ever have to fill in for a missing salad maker years later, he or she would have the necessary skills to do it. By starting with basic equipment and procedures, you often develop a sense of mastery that could prove useful as your career advances.


----------

